# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Hapja e nje biznesi ???

## Demnos

Te nderuar anetare te forumit shqiptar.
Deshiroj t'ju pyes se cilat jane kushtet per hapjen e nje biznesi te vogel ne Shqiperi (ose me mire ne Tirane). Cilat jane hapat qe duhen nderrmarre per te hapur p.sh. nje lokal, nje agjensi turistike, nje dyqan. Ne cilat organe qeveritare duhet te shkoje nje i interesuar? Cfare dokumentesh duhen? Sa te larta jane tatimet fillestare per hapjen e ketij biznesi te vogel? Si dhe ku behet regjistrimi i ketij biznesi? Kontribute shoqerore dhe shendetsore??

Kam kerkuar nje internet dhe nuk kam gjetur gje, as tek faqja shteterore e tatimeve.

Faleminderit.

----------


## Kobra7417

shif te faqja e bashkise se tiranes se taksat e biznesit te vogel jane taksat vendore qe paguhen ne bashki dhe i ke aty .

----------


## NOSHI Rent

> Te nderuar anetare te forumit shqiptar.
> Deshiroj t'ju pyes se cilat jane kushtet per hapjen e nje biznesi te vogel ne Shqiperi (ose me mire ne Tirane). Cilat jane hapat qe duhen nderrmarre per te hapur p.sh. nje lokal, nje agjensi turistike, nje dyqan. Ne cilat organe qeveritare duhet te shkoje nje i interesuar? Cfare dokumentesh duhen? Sa te larta jane tatimet fillestare per hapjen e ketij biznesi te vogel? Si dhe ku behet regjistrimi i ketij biznesi? Kontribute shoqerore dhe shendetsore??
> 
> Kam kerkuar nje internet dhe nuk kam gjetur gje, as tek faqja shteterore e tatimeve.
> 
> Faleminderit.


Meqe ne jemi hapur ne Janar te 2009 mund te ju ndihmojme me eksperiencen qe patem ne.

Per te hapur nje biznes ne Shqiperi duhen 4 gjera: 1. Deshira/Vullneti/Ideja, 2. Identifikim (Pasaporte/Karte Identiteti), 3. Te jesh ne Moshe Madhore, 4. 200 Euro. 

Gjithashtu duhet qe ne fillim qe te zgjidhet nje apo disa administratore (ortake). 

Pastaj gjen nje noter/e te cilet hartojne 1. Akt Themelimin, 2. Statutin e Biznesit, si dhe marrin 3. NIPT-in nga QKR si dhe 4. Ekstraktin e QKR. Te gjitha keto i ben noteri/ja dhe kushtojne zakonisht tek 200 Euro total.

Pasi te jete themeluar kompania dhe te jete marre NIPT-i nga QKRja, shkohet tek Drejtoria e Tatimeve dhe ne baze te NIPT-it ju caktohet nje ekonomist. Ky i fundit do ju tregoje se sa do jene tatimet mbi fitimet te cilat varen gjithmone nga lloji i biznesit. 

Tatime fillestare nuk ka, e vetmja gje qe paguhet ne fillim eshte pagesa e noterit qe themelon kompanine. 

Ne jemi te rregjistruar si biznes i madh dhe cdo muaj (para dates 14) duhet te plotesojme Formularet e Deklarimit te Pageses dhe TVSH (FDP-te). Kjo behet duke zbritur Totalin e TVSH te Blerjeve nga Totali i TVSH te Shitjeve. Nese shuma eshte pozitive, kjo shume i paguhet shtetit. Nese ajo eshte negative, ajo bartet ne muajin tjeter, dhe pagesa per shtetin eshte 0.

Gjithashtu brenda dates 20 ne si biznes i madh paguajme sigurimet shoqerore dhe shendetsore. Biznesi jone kerkon te pakten nje administrator me rroge minimale rreth 80,000 leke te reja. Ne baze te kesaj rroge paguhen sigurimet perkatese. 

Keto jane thjesht si fillim, me shume informacion mund te gjeni tek faqja e Drejtorise se Tatimeve www.tatime.gov.al.

Gjithe te mirat dhe fat te mbare!!!

----------

